# What would you like to see change



## clibb (Feb 1, 2011)

I did some search but didn't see any threads about this. If you do, please let me know and I'll get rid of this thread right away.

What would you like to see improve with EMS Pants, boots, shirts, bags, etc.?
Is there anything personal you would like to add to the pants or that you have done any sort of modifications to them? 

As an athlete, I always modify my gear to make it measure up to my needs. So it's kind of fun to see what people do to their gear in this work field.

Thanks,

Clibb


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 1, 2011)

what I would like to see are a pair of emt pants with the pocket higher on the thigh, not at the knee. I would like to get rid of BDU type pants entirely. I feel that a good pair of class b type pants with or with out the sheer/tape/ERG/flipbook pocket on the thigh would be perfect. I personally love the Lion and 5.11 "station pants" (striate cut, with a crease).

maby some more variety of "low cut" pants. there is a new generation on the street and the uniform pants out there currently have way too much crotch, which leads to pants being torn at the seam... I currently wear womans pants :wacko: because of the lowrise that they offer, and in over a year I have only had 2 people notice that the button is on the wrong side, they where both female partners...meat gazing...

just my $0.02


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Feb 1, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> what I would like to see are a pair of emt pants with the pocket higher on the thigh, not at the knee.



I second that!!!!!!!


----------

